# I so do not know @[email protected] LIQUID pickups



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

(I found the following nice description from one of the developers)




I went looking for vids on Ferro Magnetic Fluids (Dave asked about speakers and Mark mentioned its use as a coolant). I like these liquids, find them cool as hell actually. Very artistic  as sculpture. I was surprised by this video totally:

[video=youtube;qjbt_JtSpdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjbt_JtSpdI[/video]

I think the function is: ferro fluid stands up over pickup magnet, vibrating string sets up a sympathetic vibration in the magnet that in turns causes the ferro fluid to vibrate which then itself acts as a vibrating string causing harmonic rich shifts in the fundamental from the string. Ok thats my 50 cent guess....





> ferrokings
> Strat-Talk Member
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2011
> ...


----------



## Ferro-Kings (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, this is Mike Adair, one of the developers at Ferro-Kings. 
I saw this great post covering what we are doing in the new field of "Fluid Sound Technology" and just wanted to say Thank You very much for acknowledging our work. This is a brand new field and we are laying the ground work for what we hope is an innovative way to reproduce sound. Our vision is to apply this concept to any many instruments and even other devices as possible.

I had a chance to look through your site and forum and had to join so I can participate in some of the great discussions I've seen. Look forward to chatting with you.
If anyone has any questions for me, please feel free to hit me through here with a topic or message or through our Facebook page.
Very cool site!

~Mike


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Here comes the nano technology.............
Should be interesting to see what will be developed to stand the musical instrument field on it's ear.
Very cool.
I worked for a brief period for a loudspeaker manufarturer in Toronto in the 80's.
He was injecting ferro-fluid into the coil gap back then to almost double the wattage rating of the woofers he built.
I was able to get a small vial from him and feed it to some celestions which are still alive and well to this day.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you guys played aroud with a ferro- filled pickup at all?
aka: hollow bobbin that would contain ferro-fluid... or f.f. pole pieces?
I wonder what would happen with a voltage controlled variable magnetic field and a f.f. bobbin??
great vid. thanks, d


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think using Ferret fluid is cruel. This thought of those poor little guys being forced to give their body fluids to heartless pick up manufacturers is heartbreaking.

I use weasel fluid.

Where's that phone number for PETA...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I think using Ferret fluid is cruel. This thought of those poor little guys being forced to give their body fluids to heartless pick up manufacturers is heartbreaking.
> 
> I use weasel fluid.
> 
> Where's that phone number for PETA...


Hey Milkman..You have it all wrong. They're not forced to give it up.
They get a private room, some great porn vids. and $50.00 per visit.
Cheers, d


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I think using Ferret fluid is cruel. This thought of those poor little guys being forced to give their body fluids to heartless pick up manufacturers is heartbreaking.
> 
> I use weasel fluid.
> 
> ...


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Great stuff. I found the ferro-king facebook and you can see some close ups of the pickups but no webpage yet? Ferro-Kings Liquid Pickups | Facebook

I'm guessing they aren't being available to the public at this point.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh

ferRO fluid.


Well then. 

Nevermind

By the way, no disrespect intended toward the developers of the product being discussed.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Oh
> 
> ferRO fluid.
> 
> ...


I second that emotion!
I'm sure there are chuckles all round!
Cheers, d


----------



## Ferro-Kings (Jul 2, 2012)

I was totally laughing my butt off at the ferret fluid line! Can I use that in the future?? I love that. Good one Milkman.
After I think about it, that may be a good suggestion to try. Science is about experimentation.

Thanks so much for the great support guys. It is very challenging taking a new path because there is really nothing to go by.

loudtubeamps... we do have some experimental designs along those lines. Bobbins and coils hvae been an area of additional focus. I'm not at liberty to go into a lot of detail as we are still in development but it is fun as hell playing with new ideas.
The really cool part is trying to find different material to make the fluid chambers out of... we've even tried stained glass and brass shell casings from rifle ammo.
Woods are cool and give nuances of different resonances and I'm excited about stone. I can't wait to try the mother of pearl.

We are in the middle of deciding about the web presence but have to wait since we have opened discussion with major manufacturers. More to come on that.
I'll be chatting with you guys regularly from now on.

Thanks so much for the fun discussion loudtubeamps, Milkman, and hummingway. Cheers to keeperofthegood for the original post.

~Mike


----------

